# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Arimidex for PCT?

## challenger0968

How does liquid Arimidex work for PCT? I am trying to get everything in line before my first cycle. Should i take dex for the entire cycle plus for pct? I have done a bunch of reading and havent found much on here regarding dex. 

First cycle Plan: If something needs to change please let me know! Also doses suggestions would be a big help i am still getting all info in order before starting. I dont want to F**K this up!


Test E 
EQ

27 6'-0" 200Lbs 10%BF

Thanks in advance!

Challenger

----------


## Big

I like arimidex while on cycle if an ai is used, at .25mg/eod.
If an ai is to be used on pct I prefer aromasin , added with clomid and nolva of course.

----------


## challenger0968

Thanks for the quick responce Big...

Any suggestions on cycle dose? Like i said i just want everything to be right before hitting the go button!

----------


## Big

I prefer test only for a first cycle, 500mg/week for 12 weeks is often recommended, although many could gain well off a lower dose than that. I don't like EQ for a first cycle, hell I don't like EQ at all, but if used I wouldn't run less that 600mg/week.

----------


## Big

Also for pct, line it up to start 14 days after last shot of test e, clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/20/20 would work.

----------


## challenger0968

With that PCT should i run the DEX during the cycle/after?

----------


## Big

See post 2

----------


## challenger0968

Big,

Just makin 100% sure.

Thanks Again
Challenger

----------


## aldemoro

does armimedex keep bloat down??

----------


## challenger0968

Aldermoro,

From all the research i have done yes it keeps bloating down. That is why i am going to take it during my cycle.

----------


## aldemoro

what alse keeps the bloat down tamoxifen or clomid??

----------


## challenger0968

> Also for pct, line it up to start 14 days after last shot of test e, clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/20/20 would work.



The 100/50/50/50 is a per week break down ? is this correct?

----------


## Big

100/50/50/50 would mean for the first week the dosage is 100mg/day, for the next 3 weeks dosage would be 50mg/day.

----------


## challenger0968

> 100/50/50/50 would mean for the first week the dosage is 100mg/day, for the next 3 weeks dosage would be 50mg/day.



Big,

Thanks again! Good thing i asked!

----------


## BiggD

> I like arimidex while on cycle if an ai is used, at .25mg/eod.
> If an ai is to be used on pct I prefer aromasin, added with clomid and nolva of course.


I plan on running arimidex during cycle but do not have access to aromasin . If I was to use arimidex during pct with clomid and nolva how would I run the arimidex? Lets assume I start my PCT 3 weeks after my cycle ends, how would you run the arimidex during those 3 weeks before PCT and into PCT? I also have HCG could it be used here during PCT or better during the cycle?

Could you fill in the blanks.

Clomid na/na/na/100/50/50/50
Nolva na/na/na/40/40/20/20
Arimedex xx/xx/xx/xx/xx/xx

Thanks.

----------


## sizerp

> I like arimidex while on cycle if an ai is used, at .25mg/eod.
> If an ai is to be used on pct I prefer aromasin, added with clomid and nolva of course.


When using A-dex during cycle, do you run it (lets say you're doing a 12 week cycle) up until week 12, or until PCT, week 15?

Thanks.

----------


## WARMachine

Up until PCT.

----------


## BiggD

> I plan on running arimidex during cycle but do not have access to aromasin . If I was to use arimidex during pct with clomid and nolva how would I run the arimidex? Lets assume I start my PCT 3 weeks after my cycle ends, how would you run the arimidex during those 3 weeks before PCT and into PCT? I also have HCG could it be used here during PCT or better during the cycle?
> 
> Could you fill in the blanks.
> 
> Clomid na/na/na/100/50/50/50
> Nolva na/na/na/40/40/20/20
> Arimedex xx/xx/xx/xx/xx/xx
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?

----------


## alpmaster

Depends on how many mg your aromasin comes in. I have 25mg tabs, and I take half a tab ED, so 12.5mg ED. I have seen 20mg tabs, so you could take 10mg ed as well. So that'd be:

14 days after last test E shot (test E used for example):

Clomid: 100/50/50/50 mg
Nolvadex : 40/40/20/20 mg
Aromasin: 10/10/10/10 mg

Just run that PCT and you should be fine recovering from a simple Test only cycle.

----------


## BiggD

Thanks but I DO NOT have access to aromasin .

I will be running d-bol, deca and test enth during cycle along with arimidex and hcg . my cycle will end week 12 and what I wanted to know was how should I be running ARIMIDEX the 3 weeks before PCT begins and during PCT.

Here's what my PCT looks like so far:
Could you fill in the blanks.

Clomid na/na/na/100/50/50/50
Nolva na/na/na/40/40/20/20
Arimedex xx/xx/xx/xx/xx/xx/xx

The na's are the 3 weeks between end-of-cycle and PCT. I'm assuming I will need to continue running arimidex after my last shot of AAS and up until some point during my PCT but not sure on the dosages. If I was taking .5mg/ed arimidex during cycle would I continue at that dosage during the 3 weeks after my last shot of AAS and even into PCT? At some point do I stop the arimidex and continue with just the clomid and nolva?

----------


## alpmaster

.5 adex ED is too much unless estrogen related sides are still occuring. And Deca should be cut out 1 week before test, so there's only a 14 day gap between your last injection and the start of PCT. 

Run .25mg ED unless sides occur, then you can up the dose.

----------


## BiggD

Thanks for the info.

How about arimidex during the grab between cycle and pct? Should I continue to run .25mg? When would I cut the arimidex and run with just the nolva and clomid?

----------


## alpmaster

Ugh... as previously stated, run it as you would up until the day of PCT, .25mg ED.

----------


## BiggD

Earlier you suggested taking aromasin throughout PCT but you suggest taking arimidex up to PCT. Aren't aromasin and arimidex are both AI drugs? Don't they essentially have the same effect, just varying degrees of effectiveness. Why do you suggest taking one (aromasin) throughout PCT but don't suggest the same for the other (arimidex)?

----------


## alpmaster

Because Aromasin is NOT the same type of AI as Arimidex . Aromasin is a type I AI (a suicidal or noncompetitive inhibitor), while Arimidex is a type II (competitive inhibitor). Type II AIs effectiveness is impeded by SERMs (Nolvadex ), while type I is not.

So, that's why we use adex (or aromasin) for on-cycle estrogen control, but only aromasin for PCT (where SERMs are used).

----------


## BiggD

Excellent info, thanks for that.

----------


## BiggD

> Because Aromasin is NOT the same type of AI as Arimidex . Aromasin is a type I AI (a suicidal or noncompetitive inhibitor), while Arimidex is a type II (competitive inhibitor). Type II AIs effectiveness is impeded by SERMs (Nolvadex ), while type I is not.
> 
> So, that's why we use adex (or aromasin) for on-cycle estrogen control, but only aromasin for PCT (where SERMs are used).


More conflicting information...

WARMachine suggests reading this thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=94626. In here it is suggested to run arimidex, nolva and clomid for PCT but you say arimidex and nolva aren't good together. Which is it??????????

----------


## WARMachine

> More conflicting information...
> 
> WARMachine suggests reading this thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=94626. In here it is suggested to run arimidex, nolva and clomid for PCT but you say arimidex and nolva aren't good together.  Which is it??????????



Yeah i link Pheenos thread in reference to why it is important to use Clomid in PCT. But Alp and my info is correct, Adex in PCT is a no-go for the exact reasons listed. I also cover why in my sticky. But its exactly the same reason as Alp listed. 

"Estrogen Control, Treatment, and PCT by WARMachine" 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=379916





> Because Aromasin is NOT the same type of AI as Arimidex . Aromasin is a type I AI (a suicidal or noncompetitive inhibitor), while Arimidex is a type II (competitive inhibitor). Type II AIs effectiveness is impeded by SERMs (Nolvadex ), while type I is not.
> 
> So, that's why we use adex (or aromasin) for on-cycle estrogen control, but only aromasin for PCT (where SERMs are used).


Excellent post. Someone has been reading DrummerBoys, Swiftos, or my stickies.

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BiggD

I agree, excellent post and very detailed and informative stickys as I have read through them all.

One question though. I would have liked to run aromasin , nolva, and clomid but cannot get aromasin. If aromasin is not available for use in PCT is there something which can take its place?

Here's my cycle

Week 1-5 Dbol 50mg/ed
Week 1-12 Test E 500mg/wk
Week 1-10 Deca 400mg/wk

Week 1-14 Arimidex .25m/ed
Week 1-14 HCG 500iu/e3d

PCT(starting week 15)
Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20
??????????????(substitute for aromasin, if needed)

----------


## alpmaster

PM'd.

----------

